# what kind of fish do i have?



## danielle l. (Apr 14, 2008)

http://s106.photobucket.com/albums/m267 ... th_004.jpg
http://s106.photobucket.com/albums/m267 ... th_003.jpg
http://s106.photobucket.com/albums/m267 ... th_002.jpg
http://s106.photobucket.com/albums/m267 ... th_008.jpg
http://s106.photobucket.com/albums/m267 ... th_011.jpg
http://s106.photobucket.com/albums/m267 ... th_010.jpg

can anyone help me identify what type of fish that i have. thankyou so much


----------



## danielle l. (Apr 14, 2008)

what type of fish do i have?


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

1. Metriaclima Estherae
2. and 3. Melanochromis Auratus
4. and 5. take bigger pictures please
6. regular Zebra


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Some mean a** fish is what you have! X is right about the species though!


----------



## danielle l. (Apr 14, 2008)

thank you so much1 here are better pics. i hope


----------



## danielle l. (Apr 14, 2008)

you r absolutely rite they are some mean fish! but i love them though & they always come out of there hiding spot when i come in the room. can anyone give me any info about these type of fish. what should i b feeding them? my ph level is 7.2 & the water temp. is about 80 degrees f.

the spotted fish at the top has a fleshy, hang over snout i'm pretty sure its a Labeotropheus fuelleborni (Katale OB). 
& the 2nd pic he used to be yellow, white, & black stripped if i'm not mistaken. & then he turned almost all black & his fins are all outlined in yellow. i haven't seen any other fish pics that can tell me what he is but he does favor the Melanochromis Auratus i already hav with the exception he has no more white and no yellow except on the outline. 
i have had my fish for 2 yrs. now & i got them from a friend. i 
have been doing very well in keeping up on the cleaning of tank & water changes, they hav gotten so big. i just bought a 55 gal. tank the 20 gal. high i had them in just wasn't cutting it. thanks to this forum i found out that it wasn't a tank to keep very aggressive, territorial, fish in. not to mention the thing about the oxygen. so thank you guys for all the knowledge on our beloved african cichlids. any info you can share will b greatly appreciated


----------



## mark102 (Apr 13, 2008)

#6 is some type of peacock. I hve the same one.


----------



## danielle l. (Apr 14, 2008)

hello thanx for the feedback #6 i thought was a Metriaclima estherae (Blue). he(i havent vented, but pretty sure) is a flouresent blue with lines(barrings). he has about 6 very pronounced egg spots on his (anal) fin. I thought #1 & #6 where from the same (family) the only difference that i can see is #1 has no lines(barrings) & obvisiously a different color. is it easy to tell there gender.


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

#6 is a Zebra not a Peacock... There are no Peacocks that I am aware of adorned with that color and faint black stripes.

So, on the two that have yet to be identified:

The marbled looking one is perhaps Labeotropheus Fuelleborni 'Katale OB' or 'Likoma' (the lighting in the picture isn't spectacular so I can't really see the full range of color on the fish) but is more likely to be Labeotropheus Fuelleborni 'OB'.

The second fish is a male M. Auratus while the other two you have are females.


----------



## danielle l. (Apr 14, 2008)

well thanks this is the 1st time taking pics of my fish. i am going 2 get better ones tonight. i heard its better to take their pics in the night. the blotched/spotted one's color is a puplish,brown,yellowish. the outline of the fins are yellow. and #6 doesnt have faint black (barrings) their just another shade of blue.


----------



## danielle l. (Apr 14, 2008)

and thanx for the help really appreciate the insight


----------



## lovemycichlids805 (Apr 11, 2008)

May want to bring your PH up in the tank. Usually they like PH from 7.7-8.4.


----------



## saturnine (Apr 23, 2007)

danielle l. said:


> thank you so much1 here are better pics. i hope


firts pic looks like labeatrophues trewavasae posibly male


----------

